# I NEED HELP WITH FEEDING



## matt1970lemans (Mar 1, 2007)

MY dog has been on raw for about a month.He loves it.His coat is great,active etc.Well about 2 days ago I fed him his normal meal,chicken thighs,and went out. I came home to about 10 accidents in the house,bile everywhere.So I figured well maybe the chicken was bad or something.So I went out got new chicken fed him this morning and he did it all again.Why?I didn't give him anything new,just same old.Now today he is lazy,farting alot and sleeping.I'm not to happy about whats going on now,I'm about ready to go back to kibble.He never threw that up,but he never really ate well.I'm stuck,any thoughts?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How often do you feed him? Are you only giving him a chicken thigh? That would not be enough for a meal. Maybe time for a vet check...


----------



## matt1970lemans (Mar 1, 2007)

no i'm giving him 2 and half pounds a day.thats about 6 chicken thighs.3 in the morning and 3 at night.mixed egg shells,bones,olive oil in.He had no problems till now.I'm bummed out I have a freezer full of over 100 bucks worth of chicken,pork and beef and he's gettin sick on it.Any Ideas why?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is he throwing up food, or just yellow bile? What about his poos?


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

How often do you feed him? Once a day?

Some dogs will throw up bile when their stomachs are empty. Risa will, on occasion, vomit bile and undigested bone pieces. I don't worry about it much as I'd rather clean them off the carpet than have them get obstructed along the way.

How well did he chew up the thighs? One crunch and down the hatch? Thighs are a bit on the small side for my 43-lb dog and I've seen her just chomp it once and swallow. I usually find some of it on the carpet in a pool of bile the next day.


----------



## matt1970lemans (Mar 1, 2007)

the bile is yellow.He eats the bones well.I smack them with a hammer good first and he takes his time you can hear him choppin away.I cut the meat off the bones and take the bones out and smack them so he is eating small bites at a time,he isn't swallowing the whole thing.I I really want to keep feeding him RAW but my rugs are horrible,I'm shapooing them well,but they are off white.I'm more worried about him,he's not feeling good,my wife made him some cooked hamburger and rice and he ate that.Hopefully he will keep it down.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Personally, I wouldn't remove the bones from the meat. Part of the idea of an RMB is that the meat cushions the bone as it goes down. You can still smash the bones (if that makes you feel more comfortable) while they're still encased in the meat.

If he's feeling off and not like himself there may be more to it than just having an 'issue' with raw feeding. A trip to the vet may be in order.


----------



## matt1970lemans (Mar 1, 2007)

i'm not sure.He threw up bile and chicken.then this morning he ate chicken then not even a minute later he crapped everywere.I'm gonna cook some chicken and mix it with rice till he acts normal.My wife said he had no accidents all day. I'm in the middle of switching vets,my old one was horrible.They didn't have the time for my questions.But thats another story.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Obviously, we can't diagnose anything from here...but it sounds to me like something other than the food. 

If the dog has eaten this food with no ill effects for a month, there's no reason for these symptoms to start now without some other cause...perhaps he ate something outside that upset his stomach...licked a puddle (mine did that once)...or has some other kind of stomach upset. 

The rice/cooked meat is good to feed to calm things down. Feed that for a day or so--make sure he continues to drink water and shows no other sypmtoms of illness. If he keeps that food down with no symptoms for a day or so, then try to go back to the raw diet he's used to. 

Next step after that is a trip to the vet with a stool sample. 

Carpet tip--if you have a wet/dry shop vac, use that. With one hand pour some warm/hot water directly onto the stain, while using the other hand to hold the shop vac hose and immediately suck up the water and stain from the carpet. As long as you're immediately sucking up the water with the shop vac, you can continue to pour warm water onto the stain and suck it out til it's all gone. This technique works better than anything else I've tried. I feel your pain. I have light colored rugs too.


----------



## matt1970lemans (Mar 1, 2007)

ok,thanks for the tip.he drinking and is going outside.I have some pet pectin my wife has a her work I put it in and ice cube tray to freeze he loves ice cubes.


----------



## matt1970lemans (Mar 1, 2007)

I took him to the vet today it was day 5 of vomiting and diarea.They did blood work,fecal,x-ray.They all came out fine.His stomach walls are hard,she gave me some Metronidazole and some Famotidine.one is a anti-diarea and the other one is a anti-nausea.She also told me to not feed him for 24 hours, And to see what happens. If he throws up to bring him back in.The X-rays showed nothing,just some gas in the intestines,which could mean he swallowed somthing and it won't show up on the x-ray,like a sock etc.I'll keep ya's posted.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Could he be allergic to chicken? How did he do on the beef that your wife cooked for him? At this point I would fast for 24 hours and let his system clear. Just give him broth right now to keep him hydrated. Then I would go to triple cooked rice (3 times as much water) and sweet potatoes and boiled xlean beef with the fat poured off...just in case he's allergic to chicken. 

You can also give very small amounts of yogurt once he stops with the diarrhea.


----------



## matt1970lemans (Mar 1, 2007)

ok so after 1500 bucks and 3 days in the vet hospital he's home.No surgery,thank god.the vertict,iratated bowls,and smonella posioning.So aparently they can get samonella.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That is horrible! I am glad that he is ok. Yikes.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

That's too bad, hope he's feeling much better now!

Dogs getting sick with Salmonella is uncomman, though many dogs actually shed it in their feces no matter if they are fed raw or kibble.



> Quote:Has this outbreak been associated with salmonellosis in dogs or cats?
> 
> Illness related to this outbreak has not been reported in pets. However, the outbreak strain of Salmonella Schwarzengrund was isolated from fecal specimens from dogs that ate dry pet food in the households of two ill persons.


From: http://www.cdc.gov/salmonella/schwarzengrund_faq.html#5
(Salmonella Outbreak August 2007)


----------



## matt1970lemans (Mar 1, 2007)

Thats what I thought. I feel bad that I caused this in my dog.I know its rare but still.He's running around good today.my kids keep asking why he has a wrist band on his leg. They shaved it for the IV fluids.He's doing good.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm glad to hear he's doing better. Sometimes things like this happen, even with taking proper precautions. I hope he's back to his regular self soon.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am glad to hear your pup(What is his name?) is feeling better!


----------

